# yellowish/discoloured water



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

what would cause a yellowish tinge in my water after a couple days of doing water changes ??would that be a good indication that my filter/pump (ehiem 2215) needs to flushed out and cleaned ?? (pad filters i mean)


----------



## lgw (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you have any driftwood in there?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

nope just flags tone and some round stones.. two fake plants....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it exposed to direct sunlight?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

not direct sun light, but the sun can hit it if on right angle and blinds on patio doors are up....

The wall is also a tan/beige colour and my glass lids are calcium stained haha thinking that might also be a help to the off colour... I think it looks the worst during the day but night it isn't 100% crystal clear either, but. It nowhere near what it looks like during the day Last time I cleaned my ehiem 2215 was about a month ago or so added new filter pads in it an such... So maybe there full of dirt and debris already...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> not direct sun light, but the sun can hit it if on right angle and blinds on patio doors are up....
> 
> The wall is also a tan/beige colour and my glass lids are calcium stained haha thinking that might also be a help to the off colour... I think it looks the worst during the day but night it isn't 100% crystal clear either, but. It nowhere near what it looks like during the day Last time I cleaned my ehiem 2215 was about a month ago or so added new filter pads in it an such... So maybe there full of dirt and debris already...


Yeah...I keep my filters clean once a month. Are you sure you have enough mechanical filtration? Cloudy tanks can be an issue to try and resolve because there are so many things that can cause it and it could be multiple things from feedings, to type of food, over stocked tank, not enough filtration, heter and algae blooms, etc....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

weLl its 2215 ehiem and a 70g tank....I'm betting money the pads in it are due for a rinsing....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> weLl its 2215 ehiem and a 70g tank....I'm betting money the pads in it are due for a rinsing....


Isn't that filter rated at like 165gph? You may consider adding more mechanical filtration if you are stocked heavily and your water clouds really quick.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure what it rated for off top of my head..... But it just started gettn a off tinge of colour the last couple weeks.... Could be it way of saying hey I'm dirty clean me out now ! Lol.... Maybe I'll keep my eyes open for another ehiem 2215 or fuval 405 or something and add it on the other side of the tank....

Can't be overstocked tank I wouldn't think it only has 8 or 9 fish and 4 algea eaters (2 small chinese/2 small pleco) had to put one pleco in this tank due to extra tank is hospital at the moment


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> I'm not sure what it rated for off top of my head..... But it just started gettn a off tinge of colour the last couple weeks.... Could be it way of saying hey I'm dirty clean me out now ! Lol.... Maybe I'll keep my eyes open for another ehiem 2215 or fuval 405 or something and add it on the other side of the tank....
> 
> Can't be overstocked tank I wouldn't think it only has 8 or 9 fish and 4 algea eaters (2 small chinese/2 small pleco) had to put one pleco in this tank due to extra tank is hospital at the moment


It really depends on the size of the fish and how much you are feeding. That filter will probably be fine for 8 very small fish with light feedings if you plan on cleaning it once a month. I think you have a couple of large oscars don't you or am I thinking of somebody else? What are the specific 8 or 9 fish and how big are they and how often are you feeding?

As of right now I would suggest keeping the filter cleaned. I would pull it off during your next water change and cleaning the filter pads or sponges in old tank water. Depending on the size of your fish and how much you feed them you may need to clean the filter every week or two if it is getting clogged and water is starting to cloud.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a couple large fish yes....

1 oscar 4" at most but he in hospital 
2 jack dempsey's 6" 
1 yellow lab 2"
1 hap morri blue dolphin 2"
2 pleco's 4" at most (one is temp in main tank)
2 small 2" chinese alge eaters
1 small apple snail lol.....

Ya guys rinse ur filter pads with old tank water ?? I've been running them under warm, or hot water and cleaning spotless like that since I've been doing it... And so far water only get this tinge after a month or so of beenin cleaned.... Feedings are twice a day, small pinch of flake food and 2 carnivore sticks for the jack's (sometimes 3 when the oscar is in it)


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> I have a couple large fish yes....
> 
> 1 oscar 4" at most but he in hospital
> 2 jack dempsey's 6"
> ...


Ok...yes...stop cleaning under tap water....only use old tank water or otherwise same temp dechlorinated water.

With those fish and your feedings....you MUST get another filter to go along with your current filter. Also...most of those fish minus the lab are going to get MUCH too big for a 70g tank.

You really do need to get another filter....quite badly. Until then you need to probably clean your filter in old tank water every week of two and do large water changes every week.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I usually do about 30% water change every week or two depending on how my nitrite level is...and ya I've got my eyes open for a bigger tank I'd like a tank 6ft long 18" deep and 20-24" tall 

Any suggestions on a filter for it ??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> I usually do about 30% water change every week or two depending on how my nitrite level is...and ya I've got my eyes open for a bigger tank I'd like a tank 6ft long 18" deep and 20-24" tall
> 
> Any suggestions on a filter for it ??


Best filter you can afford. I don't know what your budget is. If you can afford a good large canister then that is what I would go with especially if you are planning on upgrading a 6' tank. You could get a fx5, xp4, large eheim, etc....if that is out of your price range then you could get a AC110.....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

kk, I'll have to google them units.... I knOw I have seen some canister filter for sale in local online ads (kijiji) for decent price maybe I can score a good priced used one too


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> kk, I'll have to google them units.... I knOw I have seen some canister filter for sale in local online ads (kijiji) for decent price maybe I can score a good priced used one too


That is what I would do. I can't find any good canisters used here locally.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, it sounds like inadequate filtration. You could use some carbon though and it would probably help the color. But cloudiness needs finer filtration.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright I'll see what the used locals on kijiji have and post back if I find something good


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

just looked up the fluval fx5 and holy  it does 925gallons a hour and is made for up to 400 gal tanks... if i bought one of those that would mean it should be well big enough to filter my 70 gal as well as the 72"Lx18"Dx24"H tank i wanna up grade to in the future correct ?? could sell the ehiem i have to cover some cost of the new one if i went that route....

just thinking if i spend money on a new filter for the tank i might as well get something that is gonna do my bigger tank for when i upgrade, dont want like 2 filter canister's laying around the tank lol ....

or which of em are the easier of em to clean ?i know my ehiem is a PITA ... it goes like this from top... pad filter - rock media of some sort - corase pad filter - ceramic ring media

realy pain the clean it properly, i want something that is alot easier to clean, the fluval 405 looks to be easy to clean the pads but it isnt strong enough to filter everything out i need...


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

just found this on kijiji, about 2 hours away i believe....

Tanks measure 72" long x 24" wide and 18" top to bottom.The filter is a brand new ,in the box fluval FX 5.
Included are the two tanks ,lids and filter.....Aquariums are $250 each , the filter is $300.Or buy all for $650


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Having an oversized filter is definitely not a bad thing. The only caveat is you don't want to wear out the fish with excess water movement, and that's not really a problem the case you describe. The FX5 actually has a circulation of about 607 GPH when clean. The pump output and the actual circulation under load is different, it's one of those fine print details. I just put a Fluval 406 on a 72 G bowfront tank and I like it.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

it either move to a bigger main tank for everyone, or maybe grab another 70-90 gallon tank with everything already included ( seen a few 70-90gal tanks with fx5 and xp4 with em) from anywere of 400-1000 depending on stand....

could always just use one tank for the oscar when he gets better and a pleco, and the other tank for the other fish...

not exactly sure what i wanna do as of yet... my mind is crossed hahaha


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

hmmmmm, think it was a combination of sunlight and the colour of the wall... I added a blue background with stones, and it looks totally fine maybe a tad dark due to the light trying to shine through a calcium coloured set of glass plates..

But I'm thinking of a bigger tank, or at least a 90g for just the oscar on his own with a used fx5  hehe


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

here is a pic and I haven't changed anything but put on the background... Ya guys think it looks cloudyy or dark ?

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... 1332959994

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... 1332959871


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> just found this on kijiji, about 2 hours away i believe....
> 
> Tanks measure 72" long x 24" wide and 18" top to bottom.The filter is a brand new ,in the box fluval FX 5.
> Included are the two tanks ,lids and filter.....Aquariums are $250 each , the filter is $300.Or buy all for $650


SO those are 125g tanks right? And he wants $650 for both tanks plus the FX5 brand new? I would buy them.

You have so many more options with a tank that is 6' long plus you are getting a good filter.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> here is a pic and I haven't changed anything but put on the background... Ya guys think it looks cloudyy or dark ?
> 
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... 1332959994
> 
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... 1332959871


Looks pretty clear to me....what does it look like from end to end, through the entire length of the tank?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks about the same maybe a touch dirtier if that makes sesne....

But yes he askn 650 for two 6ft tanks lids light and brand new in box fx5.... I emailed askn what he wants and pics of the filter and tank....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Looks about the same maybe a touch dirtier if that makes sesne....
> 
> But yes he askn 650 for two 6ft tanks lids light and brand new in box fx5.... I emailed askn what he wants and pics of the filter and tank....


If you have the money and the tanks are in decent enough shape....I would but them. FX5 brand new is over $250. SO you are getting lights and 125g tank for $150 each...that is a very good deal. Do they come with stands also?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope no stands ....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Nope no stands ....


Still a good price I think. You can build you a couple stands OR you could build a tank rack with one on top of the other. That would look awesome.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I think I got em, I'd prolly only get one tank and the fx5.... No room for 2 big tanks like that ... Especially if I can get em for like 300 filter and one tank


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> I think I got em, I'd prolly only get one tank and the fx5.... No room for 2 big tanks like that ... Especially if I can get em for like 300 filter and one tank


That would be a steal!! You can then move your bio media over to the FX5....your fish and you should be good to go.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

yea, all depends dunno if we would move em all in the big tank, or also thought about getting a 90g that comes with everything for 300-400 then just put my oscar in the 90g and leave everyone else alone in my 70 I have already....

That way I still have time for fishless cycle, and have somewere to keep and house the other fish...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> yea, all depends dunno if we would move em all in the big tank, or also thought about getting a 90g that comes with everything for 300-400 then just put my oscar in the 90g and leave everyone else alone in my 70 I have already....
> 
> That way I still have time for fishless cycle, and have somewere to keep and house the other fish...


The 90 in addition to the 125? You really need the 125g if not bigger for the oscar/s.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

nope the ad above is 2 125g tanks.... I've seen 90g go for decent price with everything needed even some with the fx5.... And I have only one oscar...a 90g should be plenty big for one oscar...

Prolly end up spending more on gettn the 125 ready stand rocks sand heater and etc rather then buying a 90 with stand and everything already to rock ya know...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> nope the ad above is 2 125g tanks.... I've seen 90g go for decent price with everything needed even some with the fx5.... And I have only one oscar...a 90g should be plenty big for one oscar...
> 
> Prolly end up spending more on gettn the 125 ready stand rocks sand heater and etc rather then buying a 90 with stand and everything already to rock ya know...


I would not get a 90 over the 125. The 90 is really a just a little bit taller version of the 75 with the same overall footprint. Your options will be just as limited as with a 75. You will have the same problems with the oscar being able to move freely in the 90 as you would in your current tank. Oscars get massive and very rambunctious. You will be MUCH MUCH happier if you go for the 125 and you get a brand new FX5. You can build a stand for really cheap....cost of materials.

Then again...it is your money and your choice. I am just giving my opinion if I were in your shoes. I have had many large tanks in the past and had to sell them all. I currently just have a 75 with a 30 grow out tank. If I had waited a couple more weeks a 125 came up for sale for just a few more dollars. I regret not waiting and getting the 125 as my fish are growing faster than I expected and will be forced to upgrade soon.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hopefully I'll get a email back with pics and such of the tanks and all....

I wouldn't know the first thing bout building a stand really, and it wouldn't be able to be ugly as some say hahaha, and a enclosed cupboard underneath would be ideal... So after that 125g then I would have to be looking at either dual heaters or a single, sand substrate, and possibly media of some sort for the fx5 if it don't come with any.... And even possibly lights can't member for sure if it comes with lights or not...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Hopefully I'll get a email back with pics and such of the tanks and all....
> 
> I wouldn't know the first thing bout building a stand really, and it wouldn't be able to be ugly as some say hahaha, and a enclosed cupboard underneath would be ideal... So after that 125g then I would have to be looking at either dual heaters or a single, sand substrate, and possibly media of some sort for the fx5 if it don't come with any.... And even possibly lights can't member for sure if it comes with lights or not...


Take your time with it. I wouldn't rush. The PFS is very cheap...$7 for a 50lb bag and your would need two. Get a single 250w aqueon pro heater....$40 and you could get a 72" t5HO light for a bit over $100 or get a 48" beamswork LED fixture for about $130 and outside of materials for the stand you will be good to go.

Or....you could wait for a 125g to come along with stand and lights or just the stand and tank. You just have so many more options with a 6' tank over a 4' tank.


----------



## Kenyondd (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah man I understand your problem of yellowish water. My Aquarium was also faced the same problem of yellowish coloured water. This problem occur due to direct sunlight or due to not change of water from couples of days.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gotta member tho, I'm in Ontario here in Canada stuff is abit more pricey then in the US... And I could always ask what the meninights around the area here would charge for a stand I wanted..



13razorbackfan said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I'll get a email back with pics and such of the tanks and all....
> ...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

A yellow tint in the water can be caused by a high organic load. To check, take a piece of white plastic like a plastic spoon, etc and hold it in the water and view from the front. This will often be accompanied by a slight foaming at the surface where water meets the glass. A plug in filter will not resolve a high organic load problem. Water changes will.

If it's something else causing the yellow, then the filter *can *be a solution, but only if you add some type of chemical media appropriate for whatever is in the water.

Higher gph of your filters alone will not resolve this issue IME. All it will do is move the organic solids out of the tank and into that filter. There, they will break down into dissolved organics and continue to contribute to the yellow water problem.

Just my .02


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

And as for a light I would absolutly love a light that is nice and bright for day light and has them blue moonlights for night time, those fixtures looks AWESOME !!

I'll have to keep my eyes open for a 6ft tank that possibly come with stand and lights ... But I'm might grab the 6ft tank and fx5 I listed above if he still has it and will sell for what I wanna spend at this time, then I can slowly get heater sand and a stand made or bought for it as the oscar isn't too big for the 70 gallon yet.... So I do have some time to gather stuff and get it ready andsetup when I can, rather then rushing and wanting everything at all once ya know 

Also does sand not get sucked up into filters and such ? Like if I had a 72" tank with fx5 and sand would that be too much suction for sand laying in there or ya just put the suction side up high enough it won't suck any sand that's gets stirred up from fish ?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> And as for a light I would absolutly love a light that is nice and bright for day light and has them blue moonlights for night time, those fixtures looks AWESOME !!
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes open for a 6ft tank that possibly come with stand and lights ... But I'm might grab the 6ft tank and fx5 I listed above if he still has it and will sell for what I wanna spend at this time, then I can slowly get heater sand and a stand made or bought for it as the oscar isn't too big for the 70 gallon yet.... So I do have some time to gather stuff and get it ready andsetup when I can, rather then rushing and wanting everything at all once ya know
> 
> Also does sand not get sucked up into filters and such ? Like if I had a 72" tank with fx5 and sand would that be too much suction for sand laying in there or ya just put the suction side up high enough it won't suck any sand that's gets stirred up from fish ?


You would be ok with pool filter sand and a FX5. Filtration would occur before it reaches the impeller so you can clean what sand does get in there during your normal maintenance.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

whats pool filter sand ?? how is it any different then sand made for aquariums ?? and i would need 2 50lb bags for a 100-125gal tank ?? :O seems like alot to me...

and so then when i would clean the fx5 out for maintence/cleaning i would just scoop the sand outta there thats in there and just toss it in the tank then or ??

or can ya get away with just placing the inlet end higher up then normal to have less of a chance to suck up sand ....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> whats pool filter sand ?? how is it any different then sand made for aquariums ?? and i would need 2 50lb bags for a 100-125gal tank ?? :O seems like alot to me...
> 
> and so then when i would clean the fx5 out for maintence/cleaning i would just scoop the sand outta there thats in there and just toss it in the tank then or ??
> 
> or can ya get away with just placing the inlet end higher up then normal to have less of a chance to suck up sand ....


PFS is VERY cheap and most local pool dealers sell it. It is very coarse and heavy so it doesn't get blown around like fine marine sand. It will still get blown around more than gravel but it will not be a problem with FX5 filter. What sand does accumulate it will not be very much.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ahhhh, thats isnt too bad then.... prolly little more expensive then the finer aquarium sand i would think around here.... id have to ave a look and see if i can fidn it anywere around here small town area.....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> ahhhh, thats isnt too bad then.... prolly little more expensive then the finer aquarium sand i would think around here.... id have to ave a look and see if i can fidn it anywere around here small town area.....


I bet it is MUCH cheaper than any aquarium sand fine or otherwise. It really is cheap. I bought a 50lb bag....which is huge for $7. Around here a 5lb of fine marine sand is $5. Just call your local pool place and I bet they have pool filter sand. Where are you located again?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm located in Mildmay, Ontario Canada... What some crushed coral for a bottom or are those pieces to sharp for fish that like to dig and make mess's lol...


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just found this ad, barrie is 2 hours away from me what you think of it ??

http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessor ... Z347524580


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Just found this ad, barrie is 2 hours away from me what you think of it ??
> 
> http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessor ... Z347524580


It looks nice but I don't know if I would pay $1000 or not....maybe ask if he would take $800 that seems fair....sounds like he is ready to get rid of everything since he has literally everything for sale.

PS....crushed coral is fine but it can be like gravel in that it holds a lot of waste and other organics. They will still dig through it but they can't really filter it the same as they can the PFS.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

He wanted 1400 before and has lowered to 1000 and isn't really flexable according to his email....ya I told him I wouldn't nEed the crushed coral substrate or coral rocks and decorations inside as I have a load of round rocks and such here waiting to be used....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> He wanted 1400 before and has lowered to 1000 and isn't really flexable according to his email....ya I told him I wouldn't nEed the crushed coral substrate or coral rocks and decorations inside as I have a load of round rocks and such here waiting to be used....


Since you are not in a rush....I would leave a message and tell him you will give him $800 for the tank, stand, lights, FX5 and heaters. Let him know if he changes his mind to call you. Remember....4 hour round trip is going to cost some gas. I think $800 is a good deal for you. I bet he calls after a week or maybe less and takes you up on your offer.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya possibLy..... I'd be happy with 600 bucks for it if I can.... I'll know what I can really spend when my income tax gets done next week...cross our fingers !


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Ya possibLy..... I'd be happy with 600 bucks for it if I can.... I'll know what I can really spend when my income tax gets done next week...cross our fingers !


I am not sure he would come down to $600 but you can sure try! If he does then great. I would make it a point to tell him that it is going to cost you some gas and that you only need the essentials not all the other stuff.

If you can get it for $600 then I would go for it.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

haha funny ya say that I just basically sent him a reply back stating what I need and want and the fuel it gonna cost me in my truck with gas at 1.32/ltr here... He gonna get some more pics for me 2morrow 

He also said he had someone offer 600 for everything few days ago.. And said it wouldn't happen, but I aint after everything  lol.... I'm sure the left over extras he could get 100 or more for I would think....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> haha funny ya say that I just basically sent him a reply back stating what I need and want and the fuel it gonna cost me in my truck with gas at 1.32/ltr here... He gonna get some more pics for me 2morrow
> 
> He also said he had someone offer 600 for everything few days ago.. And said it wouldn't happen, but I aint after everything  lol.... I'm sure the left over extras he could get 100 or more for I would think....


Yeah....you might tell him you would do $650 but that is THE MOST and since he brought up another persons offer then feel free to tell him about the other ad you ran across for two 125g's and a BRAND NEW in the box FX5....for $650 but not stand and lights. Tell him you would match that offer of $650....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

he also saying how the filter was over 400 new and the light fixture and all was almost 400 as well..... Lol... Don't matter everything depreciates at 50-60% after it been used...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> he also saying how the filter was over 400 new and the light fixture and all was almost 400 as well..... Lol... Don't matter everything depreciates at 50-60% after it been used...


Yeah....you would be getting a decent enough deal for the tank, stand, heaters and FX5 if you can get it for $650. It really all depends on how quickly he wants to sell. If he is really motivated and it sounds like he is then you may get it for $650.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Did a fairly bigger water change almost half bit bigger then normal gravel was absolutly effin grosse !!!! Also cleaned the filter like you suggested pads as well as stone media and ceramic media in old tank water... Noticed some uneaten shrimp in the filter mostly the pads... So got her all back together and hooked her up with all new fresh water and looks nice and clean.... Filter was defintly due for a cleaning for sure....

Note to self new tank, is gonna be white sand substrate !!

Still waiting to hear back from people with tanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Did a fairly bigger water change almost half bit bigger then normal gravel was absolutly effin grosse !!!! Also cleaned the filter like you suggested pads as well as stone media and ceramic media in old tank water... Noticed some uneaten shrimp in the filter mostly the pads... So got her all back together and hooked her up with all new fresh water and looks nice and clean.... Filter was defintly due for a cleaning for sure....
> 
> Note to self new tank, is gonna be white sand substrate !!
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from people with tanks


I am interested in what you finally purchase.

Just imagine how much stuff was in your gravel trying to pull it out with fish in the tank!!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ya no doubt.... but she looks nice and clean now.. maybe a bit cloudy due to the new rocks we dropped in it....

im keeping my eyes open for a 6ft tank and stand with everything if possible... and a fx5 with it would be sweet... but thats what im getting, but when ?? i dunno whenever the right deal comes along .... and yes im going with white sand in it, and eventually some of those t5 day lights and then some blue moon lights cuz they look cool as heck !


----------

